# The build



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Thought I would share my build as it progresses. Yes this is a way for me to try and have a bit of patience as I get this tank built out.

So here is the build thus far:
100 gallon tank (60x18x18)
Current US Satellite LED 
Universal Rock Background(Rocky)
Fluval FX4 filter
2 Hydor circulation pumps (850 GPH)
Finnex 500 W titanium tube heater 
2 14 inch air stone bars
Pool Filter Sand Substrate(PFS)
Rocks!! Found some good ones at the lake by my house. Just need to start playing around with the order.

Probably add one more circulation pump behind the background as I plan to put the heater back there. My intake will also be hard plumbed back there.

Original Stocking list: This could very well change!! I am highly considering a Mbuna setup now. LOL I know, right! :? 
Pseudotropheus saulosi 1m 5fm

1m of each of the below:
Lethrinops Red Cap "Itungi" 
Otopharynx heterodon "Royal Blue Hap" 
Copadichromis azureus
Copadichromis borleyi (Mbenji)
Aulonocara (Rubescens) "Ruby Red"
Aulonocara baenschi
Aulonocara sp. "Chitande Type Mozambique
Aulonocara hueseri "Midnight Peacock"
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" "Orange Peacock
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" "Sunshine Peacock"

5 of these guys:
Synodontis multipunctatus

Well there it is... Just not so patiently waiting on a few things.. Built the hood over the weekend.
My wife feels the need to paint the stand and hood this weekend since I am placing it in the formal living room..lol 
Having new carpet put in Wednesday so I cannot put the tank up until that is all complete. Pics will soon follow though!

Suggestions/feedback welcomed..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have not had success mixing mbuna other than yellow labs and acei with haps and peacocks, so no comment there.

The Lethrinops may not color up well. I'd omit. I tried a lethrinops in all male...it was silver. But beautiful in a species tank.

The baenschi, maleri sunshine and maleri orange are likely to consider each other look alikes and fight or fail to color up. I'd choose one.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've kept saulosi in with Haps and Peacocks... but, I wouldn't add juveniles of all. I would wait until the Haps and Peacocks were adult and then add young saulosi.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

DJ those are some good call outs and I will look for some others to replace those with. I appreciate the input!

Fogelhung, that is also a good suggestion and one I will take into consideration as I begin stocking.

Having a lot of second thoughts as I go through the process of getting setup. 
The background will be in today and I am even second guessing putting the heater behind it. But by this time tomorrow I will have it installed and a decision made either way.

Water test kit came in and low and behold; I have rift lake water coming out of my tap from a PH standpoint. 7.9 PH

Thanks again you two! I appreciate the knowledge share!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Put the heater behind or use an in-line heater. I have 4 tanks with backgrounds and equipment behind...I would not have a show tank without it.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Well too much came up to even mess with the tank yesterday. 
DJ. Do you use the intake that came with your filter or do you hard plump it with pvc? 
Also, do u have it stick out through the BG or do,you have it flush from the backside? 
I had planned on having the PVC sticking out a fre inches, cap it off and have numerous holes drilled in it. I am a little concerned that won't allow as much water intake as would the microphone that came with the FX4. But that thing is huge!!
You have any pics of one of your setups?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't use PVC and no drilled tanks for me. I use the intake that came with my filter. I cut holes in the background near where the filter intakes will be and return the water over the top of the background...if you have a 3D background you really need to find and use the narrowest spot.

The intake is in the space behind the hole, not sticking through. Don't forget the water that is behind needs to be drawn through the filter too, it's not just about the water in front of the background.

You might be overthinking. Standard intake behind with some space around it on all sides. Standard return over the top. Just cut 2" holes in the background to let water through.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

There is absolutely no doubt I am overthinking it :lol: 
Its nice to hear you have had success putting the intake behind the filter though. I was a bit concerned about how well that would draw from the front.
I will give it a shot and once setup, I will get some pictures up. At the pace I am going that will be next week :?

Thanks again!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only tricky thing in the heater. All tank water must flow over a heater before it enters the filter. That's why the in-line heaters work well. But I've done it with separate heaters near the intakes as well.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I have an inline heater coming in today. I will just put the Finnex away for now and have it as a backup if needed. Should be able to get it all setup this weekend unless life happens again. Will be much easier to do the background with just the intake behind it. I was trying to make room for the filter, heater and a circulation pump..Glad you made the IL suggestion.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No need for a circulation pump anywhere in any tank IME.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Here are some photos of the completed build.
Probably change the scape before I put fish in at least once if not twice. lol
Anyway, I only have the one filter currently but plan to add another one hence the position of filter number 1 being on the far left.
Water is a bit cloudy from the cycling process, but it has cleared up nicely in the last day or so.
Thanks again for the advice

IMG_0961 by James Johnson, on Flickr

IMG_0965 by James Johnson, on Flickr


----------

